# أنا من مصر وعايز أركب تكييف أسبليت واحد ونصف حصان أيه هو أحسن تكييف



## سامي الحسيني (29 يوليو 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاااااااااااااء


أنا من مصر وعايز أركب تكييف أسبليت واحد ونصف حصان أيه هو أحسن تكييف أركبه وأشتريه 

منييييييين بافضل سعر ويكون مكان موثوق بيييييييييه ياترى ثمنه كام تقريبا 



وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م&العامرى (29 يوليو 2010)

افضل تكييف فى مصر حاليا ال جى لكن اسعار تفرق من شركه لاخرى
شكرا


----------



## fadlool (30 يوليو 2010)

إن شاء الله شارب


----------



## sabtech (30 يوليو 2010)

اخي اوصيك بكرافت السعودي الاصلي فهو قمة بالتبريد
تحياتي


----------



## yas_bas (30 يوليو 2010)

حاول تبعد عن ينيون اير 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## abohgar (31 يوليو 2010)

توشيبا وبس


----------



## elomda_5 (1 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعة الخير كل المعلقين علي الموضوع لم يذكر السبب في اختيار نوع الكييف المراد شراؤه ارجو ذكر اسباب الاختيار من حيث كفاءه التشغيل ومعامل الاداء وياتي بعد ذلك السعر


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (1 أغسطس 2010)

أخى العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنصح بجهاز شارب وتوكل على الله 
سعره مناسب - وصوته هادئ - وتكييفه ممتاز - وشكل أنيق - حسن توزيع الهواء جيد جداً -به خاصية البلازما - خدمة مابعد البيع ممتازة . وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق &


----------



## سامي الحسيني (1 أغسطس 2010)

أنا بقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

ترييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 

تريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ديناصور مصر (1 أغسطس 2010)

بصراحة أنا شايف أم الأجهزة كلها تمام
بس والله انا ركبت اليونيون أير أكثر من مرة خصوصا الموديل الجديد منه (البوريفاي)وسعرة كمان مناسب جدا عندنا هنا في دمنهور
الكاريير والشارب أجهزة تمام بس أسعارها غالية جداجدا
أما الكرافت فمع كامل أحترامي للأخ اللي رشحه أن النوع اللي نازل عندنا أكثر من سيئ واللي ركبتهولة ندم ندم شديد
الـ أل جي من وجهة نظري جهاز تمام وساهل جدا في تركيبة ومواسيرة حلوة جدا بس للفنيين ههههههه
والله يا ابن عمي انا قولتلك اللي أنا شايفة مع كامل احترامي الشديد للاخوة اللي معانا
لو انت عايز جهاز تمام وسعرة مناسب يبقى البوريفاي من يونيون لو الكاريير طبعا رقم واحد بس سعرة رهييييييييب جدا هوة والشارب
وأنا تحت أمرك في اي حاجة تانية


----------

